# Schubert - String Quartet 8 D.112 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

One of Schubert's finest quartets besides 12-15. Traditional in style but a fine quartet. Btw, I ruled the Amadeus 1980 account out as I found it particularly anachronistic and nasty sounding to these ears.






Recommended

Taneyev
Coull
English
Signum
Belenus
Sine Nomine
Verdi
Amadeus (1957)
Kodaly
Aria
Vienna Konzerthaus
Zemlinsky

*Better

Melos* - lively and engaging ensemble playing in good proportion.
*Lydian* - the Lydian work the andante really well and with character.
*Diogenes* - a fine all-rounder. I've always felt the Diogenes were better in the earlier quartets.
*Italiano* (1951) - bags of personalty. Dynamically fascinating and gloriously played but too broad and with an unsurprisingly narrow soundscape
*Sorrel* - this one sings and the phrasing is delightful.
*Modigliani* - lovely ensemble playing but they're just too heavy and broad in the opening allegro for me.

*Special

Voce* - the quality of interpretation is a winner and the Voce nail the andante and presto. A creeper.
*Auryn* - superb quality tone and playing. Listen to the way the Auryn's let the music breathe.
*Leipziger* - gorgeous pacing. I like how the Leipzigers neither overdramatise or underplay this quartet. Quality.
*Takacs* - an earlier performance but with the same sense of assurance and bite. The cello playing in the Andante sounds divine.

*Top Pick

Lindsays* - the Lindsays manage not to overdo the 8th but still give it a vigorous workout. Not all the Lindsays Schubert recordings were equally successful (sometimes due to sound or interpretation) but this is a perfectly gauged account with lots of personality and great vitality.


----------

